# Devils Lake Fishing 5/1



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Shore fishing continues to be good in the Devils Lake basin as many fish have 
spawned and are starting to make their way back into the lake. The best areas 
continue to be the moving water areas such as Channel A and the Mauvee Coulee 
from Pelican Lake to up near Cando. While the walleye fishing can be a bit hit 
and miss, anglers are reporting a good pike bite in most areas. Those doing 
best on walleyes are moving from bridge to bridge to find the active fish. In 
these areas pike anglers are using smelt, herring, large minnows on jigs with 
twister tails, or pitching cranks such as shad raps and countdowns. Walleye 
anglers are reporting the best bites on chartruese or white jigs with twister 
tails and cranks as well. Boat fisherman are reporting some fish, but the best 
bite is later in the day as the water warms up. Some of the better areas for 
boats has been Six Mile Bay, Pelican Lake, and Mission Bay. All ramps are 
open and all docks should be in by the weekend. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!!


----------

